# Lew's Still in Bombing Mode



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been watching the carnage of Don Francisco for a while now. I never thought I'd be a part of that destruction. Saturday I got hammered. And they're as tasty as they look. Last night I fired up the Chi Chi. Delicious!!! Lew you've got a great line-up there. Only now, You'd better watch your back.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

:arghhhh::arghhhh:Believe me you dont want Gerry seeking revenge on you!!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm glad it arrived. Now don't do anything else other than sit back, light up, enjoy and relax. That is what it was meant for.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit... DF is looking for an ass-waxing, and I think he will soon find it...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

wow those look great. Another nice hit from the don!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Gerry-

Give us a review of those smokes


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice ones gerry!! great brother to hit don


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great hit on a well deserving BOTL Lew!! Your gars really look tasty man!! :dribble:


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow there is just no stopping the don , great hit, enjoy


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet hit, defiantely a deserving BOTL. Those DF do look amazing. Especially the barber pole :dribble:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow!!! Awesome Hit!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!

Picking on Gerry is not the smartest thing to do though...


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

great looking cigars! I cant wait untill my order comes in :dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Gerry's humidor is the size of a small retail store...who am I kidding? its the size of a large retail store!!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Once again, nice hit. Those smokes look so tasty.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Gerry-
> 
> Give us a review of those smokes


I agree those cigars look really good I just wish I could see a review.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Gerry-
> 
> Give us a review of those smokes


I wish I was a good reviewer so I could do a write up on what I've had. The barber pole that Lew gave me smoked like a dream. Not a single burn issue, and the flavors were great!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Another great hit from Lew


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice, Lew doesn't know when to quit.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Gerry's humidor is the size of a small retail store...who am I kidding? its the size of a large retail store!!!


Now I got a laugh out of this one--I think he said "it was either to park the car in the garage or have a Walk in",--The rest is history!---:eeek:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

damn,,,,,


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

poke the Bear.
great hit


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice variety of Don Franciscos!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice hit but this is far from over...there goes NJ


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Nice hit but this is far from over...there goes NJ


I don't think so. I did not do this for anything in return. It was a genuine gesture of friendship. However, I am prepared for anything and anybody...... This weekend I'm expanding the b&m (ask Travelingj about my stock), not to mention my infamous basement (ask coovs), my warehouse, and then there's always my place in the Dominican Republic. Ready, willing, and able to take this over the top. However, I do believe quality always needs to surpass quantity. I was just called out and hit by GoinForSmoke, wait until you see the retribution I have in store for him.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Don Francisco said:


> I don't think so. I did not do this for anything in return. It was a genuine gesture of friendship. However, I am prepared for anthing and anybody...... This weekend I'm expanding the b&m (ask Travelingj about my stock), not to mention my infamous basement (ask coovs), my warehouse, and then there's always my place in the Dominican Republic. Ready, willing, and able to take this over the top. However, I do believe quality always needs to surpass quantity. I was just called out and hit by GoinForSmoke, wait until you see the retribution I have in store for him.


haha awesome !


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> I don't think so. I did not do this for anything in return. It was a genuine gesture of friendship. However, I am prepared for anything and anybody...... *This weekend I'm expanding the b&m (ask Travelingj about my stock)*, not to mention my infamous basement (ask coovs), my warehouse, and then there's always my place in the Dominican Republic. Ready, willing, and able to take this over the top. However, I do believe quality always needs to surpass quantity. I was just called out and hit by GoinForSmoke, wait until you see the retribution I have in store for him.


Your shop should look great with all the new goodies! and I seem to remember when we were talking about the bombs, you saying something to the extent of "I'll empty this place out if I have to!"


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I like the look of that little perfecto on the right.. that looks damn tasty!!!! :dribble:


----------

